# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  короткое сочинение сестренки

## whinny

моя сестренка изучает немецкий. 
и она написала маленькое сочинение a я не понимаю, но хочу помочь исправить.  
и помогите исправить пожалуйста 
благодарю заранее  
Mein Traumberuf  
Ich hoffe, eine Dolmetscherin u sein in Zukunft von kinderheit an. Dolmetscherin ist mein Tranumberuf. 
Erstens, ich interresiere mich dafur, Fremsprache zu lernen. Und vor allem^ sind meine F

----------


## kt_81

Привет, 
не совсем и не всегда ясно, что она хотела сказать, но в целом понятно. 
[quote] Ich habe seit meiner Kindheit gehofft, eine Dolmetscherin zu werden. 
Dolmetscherin ist mein Traumberuf.
Erstens, ich interessiere mich daf[color=red]

----------


## whinny

::   
спасибо! кт_81

----------

